
I’m no longer a Scrum Master - london_safari
http://www.yusufaytas.com/im-no-longer-scrum-master/
======
valuearb
The link in the post is actually very good, agree with a lot of it. Agile
seems to have devolved into lots of ceremony and overhead in most
organizations.

Planning overhead is just the worse. Essentially project managers/scrum
masters want to turn Agile into waterfall to somehow guarantee both delivery
dates and feature sets.

And every organization should build their process around their unique needs.
In our case delivery can’t be done in less than a week given the multiple
layers of management that demands review time. We can’t fix the review
requirements, so our process needs to be designed to best accommodate it while
still delivering timely releases and not dragging down team velocity. 2 week
sprints are basically impossible.

